# Dateien kopieren!



## CosmoKey (14. April 2004)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe einen Ordner voll mit Bilder (>2000), ein Prog konvertiert mir diese in ein anderes Format und speichert sie in einem neuen Ordner. Jetzt kommt es leider irgendwie, dass nicht alle bilder konvertiert werden. Um per Hand nach den Fehlenden zu suchen, fehlt die zeit. 
Ich hab dafür ein prog geschrieben, dass die beiden Ordner vergleicht und die fehlenden in einen dritten ordner schreibt. das dauert allerdings seine zeit.
kann mir jemand sagen, wie es schneller geht?
mein code:

```
public void copy(String src, String dest) {

		try {
			RandomAccessFile datei = new RandomAccessFile(src,"r");
			RandomAccessFile neudatei = new RandomAccessFile(dest, "rw");
			while (neudatei.length() < datei.length()) {
				neudatei.write(datei.read());
			}
			datei.close();
			neudatei.close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			System.err.println(e);
		}

	}
```
gibt es einen anderen weg, die dateien zu kopieren, der es schneller macht?


vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. April 2004)

Hallo!

http://de.geocities.com/uweplonus/faq/io.html#dateiKopieren

Gruß Tom


----------



## Paradoxon (13. November 2009)

Leider Funktioniert der Link nicht mehr war ein schönes Beispiel!


----------



## vfl_freak (13. November 2009)

Paradoxon hat gesagt.:


> Leider Funktioniert der Link nicht mehr war ein schönes Beispiel!



tja, das ist schon ein Kreuz mit rund 5 1/2 Jahre alten Links ... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zeja (13. November 2009)

Hier steht noch was zu dem Thema: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/performance/1st_edition/html/JPIOPerformance.fm.html

In Java 7 wirds dann einfacher:

```
srcFile.toPath().copyTo(dstFile.toPath(),StandardCopyOption.REPLACE_EXISTING)
```

Bis dahin kann man auch die commons-io Methoden in FileUtils verwenden: http://commons.apache.org/io/api-release/index.html


----------

